

Chicago Pile 1 – The First Nuclear Reactor - andrewljohnson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Pile-1

======
angersock
_" Unlike most reactors that have been built since, CP-1 had no radiation
shielding and no cooling system of any kind. Fermi had convinced Arthur
Compton that his calculations were reliable enough to rule out a runaway chain
reaction or an explosion."_

So, yeah...you can approximate an old experimental physicist as a pair of
large brass spheres.

